# Couple of Schutzhund questions?



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Firstly, what age do you join a club and start training? Not talking about the protection side of things of course, but I mean establishing the basics and drive building etc. I have a 4 month old puppy. Is that to early?

Secondly, does anyone know of a local club around the Cambridgeshire area? I don't particularly drive far, so am finding it difficult to find anything local. Have contacted one in the Baldock area but I'm not sure they're very active as their FB page hasn't been updated since last September and my emails have gone unanswered thus far.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Firstly, what age do you join a club and start training? Not talking about the protection side of things of course, but I mean establishing the basics and drive building etc. I have a 4 month old puppy. Is that to early?
> 
> Secondly, does anyone know of a local club around the Cambridgeshire area? I don't particularly drive far, so am finding it difficult to find anything local. Have contacted one in the Baldock area but I'm not sure they're very active as their FB page hasn't been updated since last September and my emails have gone unanswered thus far.


You can join at any time with or without a dog and start training almost immediately.

4 months is certainly not too early.

All IPO (as it is now known) clubs are affiliated either with the GSDL or BAGSD.

They are required to meet certain criteria.

There are also private trainers and clubs which offer such training which range from the good to the bad to the ugly.

The nearest trainer to you is probably Adrian Hornsby Lakataemia, and I can thoroughly endorse both him and his training scheme.

All GSDL affiliated clubs can be found here

GSDL Working Branch - Contacts

All BAGSD affiliated clubs can be found here

Branches - BAGSD IPO

You will be expected to attend all three phases of training, tracking, obedience and protection.

Good Luck.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I attend classes with Adrian at Lakatamia & really enjoy them. He has dogs of all ages & all abilities. You're best off giving him a ring rather than emailing, & arranging a 1-2-1 or to go a watch one of his classes.

He's over in Methwold, Norfolk but not sure how far that is from you


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> You can join at any time with or without a dog and start training almost immediately.
> 
> 4 months is certainly not too early.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Will take a look at the links you provided.



Cleo38 said:


> I attend classes with Adrian at Lakatamia & really enjoy them. He has dogs of all ages & all abilities. You're best off giving him a ring rather than emailing, & arranging a 1-2-1 or to go a watch one of his classes.
> 
> He's over in Methwold, Norfolk but not sure how far that is from you


Yes, I've looked that club up already but it is to far unfortunately.


----------

